# قاموس الطرق (1)



## سمير عمار (23 أبريل 2011)

قاموس الطرق (1) 
سلسلة سيتم تنزيلها تبعاً على مراحل متتالية ليستفيد منها الاعضاء 
إعداد مهندس سمير عمار


----------



## مها محمد محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

الله يعينك يا اخى


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
ووفقك الى ما فيه الخير
وسدد خطاك


----------



## AIOUAZ DJAMAL (30 أبريل 2011)

Merci


----------



## سمير عمار (1 مايو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق (2)*

قاموس الطرق (2) إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## قسم مساحة الجزار (1 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سليم حسن (2 مايو 2011)

نشكرك جدا


----------



## majed_alodini (2 مايو 2011)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## سمير عمار (2 مايو 2011)

شكراً للسادة الاعضاء على المرور وجارى تنزيل باقى القاموس تباعاً 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## م محمد رحيم (2 مايو 2011)

ياباشا شاكرين ومقدرين المجهود الرائع


----------



## مساح2006 (3 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## سمير عمار (4 مايو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق رقم 3 و 4 و 5*

شكراً للسادة على المرور ونتمنى لسيادتهم التوفيق 

اليكم القاموس رقم (3) والقاموس رقم (4) والقاموس رقم (5) 
ونرجو الدعاء 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## Eng.WOLF (4 مايو 2011)

مشكووور با أخ سمير .. بس سؤال : وين القاموس رقم 1 ؟؟؟

تحياتي الك .. مجهود تشكر عليه و الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## safety113 (5 مايو 2011)

لك الشكر مرة اخرى بس لا تنسى رقم واحد


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (5 مايو 2011)

يسلمو يا بشمهندس بس فين شيت رقم 1 الله يخليك الحقنا بيه


----------



## سمير عمار (7 مايو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق 6*

قاموس الطرق 6
أوضح للسادة الاعضاء أن موضوع قاموس الطرق رقم ( 1 ) جارى تنزيله تباعاً برقم مسلسل 
والرقم الحالى هو رقم ( 6 ) إستكمالاً للما تم تنزيله وجارى تنزيل الباقى تباعاً 
نرجو الاستفادة للجميع ونشكر الجميع على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## سمير عمار (14 مايو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق (1)*

قاموس الطرق (1) 
سلسلة سيتم تنزيلها تبعاً على مراحل متتالية ليستفيد منها الاعضاء 
إعداد مهندس سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (14 مايو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق رقم 7 - 8 -9*

قاموس الطرق رقم 7 
قاموس الطرق رقم 8 
قاموس الطرق رقم 9 
وجارى إستكمال باقى السلسة من القاموس نرجو الدعاء 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (24 مايو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

شكراً للسادة على المرور ونتمنى لسيادتهم التوفيق وهذه باقى السلسلة من القاموس وهى كالتالى 

قاموس الطرق رقم 10قاموس الطرق رقم 11

قاموس الطرق رقم 12
وجارى تنزيل باقى السلسلة تباعاً 
نرجو الدعاء والمشاركة 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## sima (25 مايو 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaankss very


----------



## علي فؤاد (26 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## سمير عمار (27 مايو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

قاموس الطرق رقم 13 
قاموس الطرق رقم 14 
قاموس الطرق رقم 15 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## yaser alhelal (29 مايو 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم 
و أثابك الله عنا خير الثواب


----------



## سمير عمار (30 مايو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

شكراً للسادة على المرور ونتمنى من الله عز وجل الفائدة للجميع 
وإليكم جزء من سلسلة قاموس الطرق 
قاموس الطرق رقم 16 
قاموس الطرق رقم 17 
قاموس الطرق رقم 18 
نرجو من السادة الأفاضل اعضاء الملتقى الدعاء لنا وشكراً 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## mamathashem (30 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sosohoho (30 مايو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااا لك يا وردة ^_^


----------



## nasser kamal (30 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبدو99 (30 مايو 2011)

مشكور كتير يا هندسة


----------



## سمير عمار (31 مايو 2011)

شكراً للسادة على المرور ولهم منى جزيل الشكر والتقدير والإحترام 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## eng islam 33 (31 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## سمير عمار (2 يونيو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

شكراً للسادة على المرور واليكم باقى السلسة 
قاموس الطرق رقم 19
قاموس الطرق رقم 20 
قاموس الطرق رقم 21 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لجميع السادة أعضاء هذا الملتقى 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (6 يونيو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق رقم ( 1)*



سمير عمار قال:


> قاموس الطرق (1)
> سلسلة سيتم تنزيلها تبعاً على مراحل متتالية ليستفيد منها الاعضاء
> إعداد مهندس سمير عمار


 *[FONT=&quot]http://hotfile.com/dl/119618539/02807fe/__1.rar.html[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ الرابط الموجود به المرحله الاولى من القاموس والموجودة هنا وتم تنزيلها على مراحل 
نرجو الفائدة والدعاء 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## Al Mohager (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سمير عمار (9 يونيو 2011)

شكراً للسادة على المرور 
وجارى إستكمال باقى السلسة نرجو الدعاء 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## mostafammy (10 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سمير عمار (11 يونيو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

إستكمالاً لسلسلة القاموس إليكم الآعداد التالية من السلسة 
ونأمل من السادة الآعضاء إخطارنا عما إذ تم الفائدة من عدمة حتى يمكن الاستمرار فى هذه السلسلة أو الوقوف عند ما تم تنزيله 
مهندس / سمير عمار يرجو الرد 
قاموس الطرق رقم 23
قاموس الطرق رقم 24 
قاموس الطرق رقم 25 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير والإحترام لجميع الاعضاء 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (17 يونيو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

إستكمالاً لسلسلة القاموس إليكم الآعداد التالية من السلسة 
ونأمل من السادة الآعضاء إخطارنا عما إذ تم الفائدة من عدمة حتى يمكن الاستمرار فى هذه السلسلة أو الوقوف عند ما تم تنزيله 
مهندس / سمير عمار يرجو الرد 
قاموس الطرق رقم 22
قاموس الطرق رقم 26 
قاموس الطرق رقم 27 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير والإحترام لجميع الاعضاء 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (21 يونيو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

إستكمالاً لسلسلة القاموس إليكم الآعداد التالية من السلسة 
ونأمل من السادة الآعضاء إخطارنا عما إذ تم الفائدة من عدمة حتى يمكن الاستمرار فى هذه السلسلة أو الوقوف عند ما تم تنزيله 
مهندس / سمير عمار يرجو الرد
قاموس الطرق رقم 28
قاموس الطرق رقم 29 
قاموس الطرق رقم 30 
مع خالص الشكر والتقدير والإحترام لجميع الاعضاء 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## hamdy khedawy (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## fageery (21 يونيو 2011)

شكر الله سعيكم


----------



## سمير عمار (24 يونيو 2011)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (27 يونيو 2011)

mashkoooooooooooooooooor


----------



## سمير عمار (27 يونيو 2011)

*شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## fageery (27 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العكيدي (27 يونيو 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكور جدااااااا


----------



## سمير عمار (28 يونيو 2011)

شكراً للمهندس / العكيدي على المرور
 مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## وسام العبيدي (28 يونيو 2011)

الله يجزيك خير


----------



## سمير عمار (28 يونيو 2011)

شكراً للمهندس / وسام العبيدي على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (2 يوليو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

* قاموس الطرق رقم 31*

* قاموس الطرق رقم 32*

* قاموس الطرق رقم 33*
إستكمال سلسلة فاموس الطرق نرجو الفائدة ونأمل من الاعضاء الاستفادة مع ضرورة التنسيق معنا بخصوص مدى الفائدة من هذا القاموس من عدمه 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (11 يوليو 2011)

شكراص للسادة على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## مهندس حمدي 111 (12 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م كمال بدر (12 يوليو 2011)

ايه الجمال ده .... جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (12 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور......


----------



## سمير عمار (14 يوليو 2011)

شكراً للمهندس / رشيد يعقوب على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (18 يوليو 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

* شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزار القاموس 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار 
قاموس الطرق رقم 34*

* قاموس الطرق رقم 35*
إستكمال سلسلة فاموس الطرق نرجو الفائدة ونأمل من الاعضاء الاستفادة مع ضرورة التنسيق معنا بخصوص مدى الفائدة من هذا القاموس من عدمه 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (20 أغسطس 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

*شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار
قاموس الطرق رقم 36 
*


----------



## عمر علي 86 (20 أغسطس 2011)

مجهود رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## سمير عمار (23 أغسطس 2011)

*شكراً للسادة الاعضاء على المرور وجارى تنزيل باقى القاموس تباعاً وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير بمناسبة قدوم عيد الفطر المبارك 
مهندس / سمير عمار*​


----------



## ثابت ابازيد (24 أغسطس 2011)

وهذا الكتاب ممكن ينفع


----------



## سمير عمار (25 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً للمهندس / ثابت ابازيد على الكتاب ونرجو من سيادته المزيد والمزيد 
وشكراٌ للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## crazy_eng48 (26 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير عمار (18 سبتمبر 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

*شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار
قاموس الطرق رقم 37 *


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mosaed36 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## هيثم محمد على (19 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك فيك


----------



## um-sara (29 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا بعمل مترجمة وتعرضت لترجمة ملف عن صيانة الطرق، وأصبحت مثل الغريق وهداني الله لمنتداكم يا أهل العلم الهندسي وبدأت في تحميل صفحات القاموس وأرجو أستفيد وأنتهي من عملي على خير وادعي لك بإذن الله.


----------



## MOAIYED (30 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## amr_amr (30 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم ايدك والله


----------



## سمير عمار (9 أكتوبر 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*


شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
*قاموس الطرق رقم 38*​​​* إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار

*


----------



## أبو ماجد (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير
ومجهود رائع 
وإلى المزيد من العطاء


----------



## مصطفى العوادي (10 أكتوبر 2011)

مشششششششكور


----------



## سمير عمار (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
*قاموس الطرق
العدد رقم 39*​​* إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## سمير عمار (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس ​*قاموس الطرق
العدد رقم 40*​​* إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## CheMonier (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً جداً ليك ومجهود أكثر من رائع كل تحياتى وتقديرى لك


----------



## م/أحمد قنديل (17 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور و ربنا يعينك علي استكمال الاجزاء


----------



## fathyzakyawad (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*نشكرك جدا*


----------



## سمير عمار (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2172042#ixzz1ba3wlyraشكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس ​*قاموس الطرق
العدد رقم 41*​​* العدد رقم 42 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## عمر أبوالفتوح (23 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## dr_aflatooon (24 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك الكبييير


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (24 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووو الله يوفقك


----------



## سمير عمار (26 أكتوبر 2011)

شكراً للمهندس / أبوعلى سعيد على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*قاموس الطرق*


​*شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
*​*قاموس الطرق
العدد رقم 43​*​* العدد رقم 44 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## سمير عمار (4 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (8 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من قاموس الطرق 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار 
العدد رقم 45
العدد رقم 46 
العدد رقم 47 
وكل عام وسيادتكم بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (8 نوفمبر 2011)

كل عام وجميع السادة المهندسين العرب فى مشارق الأرض ومغاربها بخير بمناسبة عيد الضحى المبارك أعادة الله على جميع المسلمين باليمن والبركات وتمنياتى للجميع بالتوفيق وإليكم الأعداد التالية من قاموس الطرق إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار 
العدد رقم 48 
العدد رقم 49 
إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## albsqlony (10 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم سعادة المهندس سمير


----------



## سمير عمار (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراً للسادة على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## قاسم احمد سلمان (30 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعل جميع اعمالك في ميزان حسناتك الف شكر


----------



## Eng.sura (30 نوفمبر 2011)

يسلمو وشوووكرا


----------



## مهندس رواوص (30 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## MOAIYED (1 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سمير عمار (1 ديسمبر 2011)

​*شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## زياد أحمد رافع (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك ..... جهد تشكر عليه بقووووووووووووووووووووووووووة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## sayedhassanein (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## semonn (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصعب العرب (3 يناير 2012)

يسللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللمو


----------



## رافت المحروقى (3 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود العظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سمير عمار (4 يناير 2012)

شكراً للسادة على المرور 
مهندس/ سمير عمار


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (14 يناير 2012)

حياك الله اخي الكريم


----------



## africano800 (20 يناير 2012)

مشكووور على مجهودك يا اخي الكريم
اسمحلي اضيف لصافحتك رابط قاموس للطرق بالانجليزي ولكن شامل 95 % نت المصطلحات الموجوده بالطرق
http://www.4shared.com/document/_nTDbGg4/Dictionary-of-Road-Design-and-.html


----------



## ALI GUERMIT (21 يناير 2012)

merci bien


----------



## yacine2012 (21 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## yousefrajb (21 يناير 2012)

ممتازة شكرا لك


----------



## yousefrajb (21 يناير 2012)

لانعرف كيف نشكرك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مانع حمادي عباس (22 يناير 2012)

اين اجد القاموس الاول اخي العزيز


----------



## سمير عمار (23 يناير 2012)

*اين اجد القاموس الاول اخي العزيز
هذه الرسالة من المهندس / *مانع حمادى عباس 
والأجابة عن ذلك يوجد داخل الملفات السابقة المطلوب مع خالص التقدير والشكر والأحترام 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## bazoonline (23 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## adel104 (24 يناير 2012)

أشكر الباشمهندش سمير عمار للمجهود المقدر


----------



## عبدالسلام كشيش (24 يناير 2012)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## سمير عمار (28 يناير 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيكم الرجاء اعادة التحميل فالروابط لا تعمل

وحبذا لو تكون كلها في كتاب مضغوط وبرابط واحد

أخوكم


----------



## mdsayed (3 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سمير عمار (6 فبراير 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## مهندس مساحه200 (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## سمير عمار (11 فبراير 2012)

*قاموس الطرق رقم 57*

شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
*قاموس الطرق رقم 57​​ إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## سمير عمار (11 فبراير 2012)

*قاموس الطرق رقم 50- 51 - 52*

*شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
قاموس الطرق 
العدد رقم 50
العدد رقم 51
العدد رقم 52
​​ إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## سمير عمار (11 فبراير 2012)

*قاموس الطرق رقم 53 - 54 - 55*

*شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
قاموس الطرق 
العدد رقم 53
العدد رقم 54
العدد رقم 55
​​ إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار*


----------



## سمير عمار (11 فبراير 2012)

*قاموس الطرق رقم 56*


​ 
*شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس 
قاموس الطرق 
العدد رقم 56

​​إعداد المهندس / سمير عمار*​


----------



## سمير عمار (21 فبراير 2012)

*قاموس الطرق رقم 58*

*http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2580760#ixzz1n2qs0ees*
*شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس *​​​* قاموس الطرق 
العدد رقم58 
مهندس / سمير عمار 
*


----------



## سمير عمار (26 فبراير 2012)

*قاموس الطرق رقم 59*

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=2172042#ixzz1nsynaj2v

*شكراً للسادة على المرور وإليكم الأعداد التالية من أجزاء القاموس *​​* قاموس الطرق 
العدد رقم59 
مهندس / سمير عمار *


----------



## سمير عمار (26 مارس 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## عبد العظيم على (27 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## سمير عمار (28 مارس 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## YOUNIS MOHAMED (28 مارس 2012)

thank for help us and we will ask the god for grace you and every body help us 
my regard


----------



## سمير عمار (29 مارس 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس/ سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (2 أبريل 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
وجارى إستكمال باقى سلسلة القاموس 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## محمد الجفري (15 أبريل 2012)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## سمير عمار (16 أبريل 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (7 يونيو 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## hassan.algabry (26 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك


----------



## sasax (5 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير عمار (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## zaklip (18 يناير 2013)

marci


----------



## abu eithar (21 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي الخولي (21 يناير 2013)

مشكوور


----------



## سمير عمار (21 يناير 2013)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (22 يناير 2013)

مع خالص تقديرى وإحترامى للسادة المهندسين على المرور 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (22 يناير 2013)

*جزاك الله الف خير*


----------



## Al Mohager (28 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (28 فبراير 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااا


----------



## سمير عمار (1 مارس 2013)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور ونتمنى للجميع التوفيق 
مهندس /سمير عمار


----------



## ashra_3tea (6 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا عن كل حرف من علم اعطيته لوجه الله و عن كل فرد استفاد منه


----------



## mosaed36 (7 مارس 2013)

شكرياباشا الله يابرك فيك ياعسل


----------



## سمير عمار (7 مارس 2013)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور ونتمنى للجميع دوام الصحة والعافية والتقدم العلمى 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## ابوحفص المصرى1 (8 مارس 2013)

اية الحلاوة دى


سمير عمار قال:


> شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور ونتمنى للجميع دوام الصحة والعافية والتقدم العلمى
> مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (7 أبريل 2013)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور ونتمنى للجيمع التقدم والرقى
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## ماجد العراقي (7 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز سمير عمار


----------



## metkal (12 أبريل 2013)

عمل رائع...............مشكور


----------



## عاشق السهر (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس مساحه 2011 (10 أغسطس 2013)




----------



## سمير عمار (29 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور ونتمنى للجميع المزيد من التقدم العلمى 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## سمير عمار (13 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً للسادة المهندسين على المرور ونتمنى للجميع المزيد من التقدم والرقى الى أعلى الدرجات 
مهندس / سمير عمار


----------



## mosaed36 (12 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله الف خير ياهندسة الف شكر


----------



## MAKLAD (13 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع الله بكم


----------



## body55 (2 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خيرkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## body55 (11 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في ميزان حسناتك,,,,جزاكم الله الف خير ياهندسة الف شكر


----------



## ant_gamal (13 أكتوبر 2014)

ياريت رابط مجمع عزيزي


----------



## shrek (2 أبريل 2018)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ياسرعبدو (14 يونيو 2018)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shawkt55 (20 مارس 2019)

Where is #1 and #57​


----------



## devilone (23 أبريل 2019)

Thank you very much.


----------



## devilone (23 أبريل 2019)

It's a couple of pages back.


----------



## احمد ابوشهاب (1 مايو 2019)

احسنت حضرة المهندس .. ملفات ممتازة ومعلومات قيمة


----------



## سمير عمار (17 مايو 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/200719653385105/files/
ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط© ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚ طھط*طھظˆظٹ ط¹ظ„ظٹ ظ…ظ„ظپط§طھ ظ…ظ‡ظ…ظ‡ ظ„ظ„ط·ط±ظ‚


----------

